# Hoe kom je erop/ erbij?



## ThomasK

Ik zocht net even op in een niet al te recente Van Dale, en kon de "erbij"-versie niet vinden, wel "erop". Bedoelde betekenis is wel degelijk: hoe krijg je het in je hoofd? 

Is de "erbij"-versie geen standaardtaal? En/of: wat is het verschil? Ik zie een mogelijk verschil, in deze in: "Hoe ... erop?" impliceert verbazing, "Hoe ... erbij?" verbijstering. Het zou een graadsverschil kunnen zijn. Of?


----------



## Red Arrow

Hoe kom je dáárbij?
Hoe kóm je erop?

De klemtoon ligt anders. Ik zie mezelf nooit erbij of daarop zeggen (in deze betekenis), maar ik kan me voorstellen dat anderen dat wel doen. Ik zou wel bijvoorbeeld zeggen:

Hoe kom je daarop? (op die bovenste tak)

Dat van verbazing en verbijstering zie ik niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, ik druk alleen een vermoeden is. Zeker "erop komen" is bekend in de Van Dale. Ik wacht nog op de "erbij"...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik zocht net even op in een niet al te recente Van Dale, en kon de "erbij"-versie niet vinden, wel "erop". Bedoelde betekenis is wel degelijk: hoe krijg je het in je hoofd?


Grote Van Dale:

_hoe kóm je erbij!; hoe kóm je eraan!_
gezegd om iemands bewering te loochenen​
Zelf zeg ik _erbij_, nooit _eraan_. Die laatste variant was mij eerlijk gezegd onbekend.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb misschien niet de nieuwste. En die "eraan" ken ik uit mijn dialect. Niet gedacht dat het Standaardnederlands was. Nu, "erop" vond ik ook, hoor...


----------



## eno2

Ik gebruik enkel 'hoe kom je erbij' en zeker nooit 'hoe kom je erop' in die betekenis. Ook niet in een andere. 
'Erop' dus  enkel in constructies als 'ik kom er niet op'


----------



## bibibiben

Met _hoe kom je daarbij/erbij?_ druk je inderdaad afkeuring uit. Met _hoe kom je daarop/erop?_ kun je neutraal informeren maar ook waardering of bewondering uitspreken. In dat laatste geval zou ik persoonlijk eerder _hoe kom je daar (nou toch) zo op? _zeggen. Of andere modale partikels toevoegen.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, dan is er toch verschil tussen NL en VL als "... erop" bewondering kan betekenen...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Aha, dan is er toch verschil tussen NL en VL als "... erop" bewondering kan betekenen...


Met de juiste intonatie erbij, dat wel.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Aha, dan is er toch verschil tussen NL en VL als "... erop" bewondering kan betekenen...


Thomas,

Ik gebruik "erop" ook in de betekenis die Bibibiben aangeeft: bv. "Hoe ben je daar opgekomen?"


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Aha, dan is er toch verschil tussen NL en VL als "... erop" bewondering kan betekenen...


Mijn jongste kind bouwt in Minecraft iets heel creatiefs en eigenzinnigs, waar ikzelf de kennis en het geduld niet voor heb.
Ik: "Wauw, hoe ben je dáárop gekomen?!"

We moeten niet voortdurend verschillen tussen noord en zuid zoeken waar er geen zijn, want dat lijkt wel zo'n beetje het handelsmerk van dit forum te zijn.


----------



## eno2

'Hoe ben je daarop gekomen' bezit  een totaal  andere betekenis dan hoe kom je  erop/erbij en staat dus totaal niet in verband met de vraagstelling van de openingspost, die het heeft over de betekenis ' hoe krijg je het in je hoofd?'



ThomasK said:


> Is de "erbij"-versie geen standaardtaal?



DVD online geeft het antwoord: 



> *hoe kóm je erbij*!
> gezegd om iemands bewering te loochenen


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Aha, dan is er toch verschil tussen NL en VL als "... erop" bewondering kan betekenen...



 DVD zegt voor "erop komen":


> uitdrukking
> erop komen
> a het zich herinneren
> b op het bedoelde idee komen


.
De dikke of Grote Van Dale ondersteunt deze betekenis niet, maar *waardering of bewondering *uitspreken met "Hoe kom je erop" is met de juiste klemtoon mogelijk, zoals Bibibiben zegt.


 Maar geen van twee, "hoe kom je erop" of "hoe kom je daarop" worden gezegd voor: 


ThomasK said:


> hoe krijg je het in je hoofd?


En dat was toch de originele vraagstelling.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik gebruik enkel 'hoe kom je erbij' en zeker nooit '*hoe kom je erop*' in die betekenis. Ook niet in een andere.
> 'Erop' dus  enkel in constructies als '*ik kom er niet op*'


Dat is toch eigenlijk dezelfde betekenis van opkomen.


Hans Molenslag said:


> Mijn jongste kind bouwt in Minecraft iets heel creatiefs en eigenzinnigs, waar ikzelf de kennis en het geduld niet voor heb.
> Ik: "Wauw, hoe ben je dáárop gekomen?!"
> 
> We moeten niet voortdurend verschillen tussen noord en zuid zoeken waar er geen zijn, want dat lijkt wel zo'n beetje het handelsmerk van dit forum te zijn.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat is toch eigenlijk dezelfde betekenis van opkomen.


Erop komen bedoel je?

Hoe ga je dat substantiëren behalve met jouw subjectieve mening die stevig tegen de mijne indruist? Welles nietes?

Ik zocht op en gaf weer het enige  dat ik vond over "erop komen" in DVD.



Red Arrow :D said:


>



Id. Die betekenis is mogelijk. Maar DVD vernoemt ze niet.

En de betekenis "hoe krijg je het in je hoofd?" die ThomasK postuleerde voor "erop komen"
in #1 vernoemt DVD ook niet. En ik verwierp die betekenis meteen.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Erop komen bedoel je?
> 
> Hoe ga je dat substantiëren behalve met jouw subjectieve mening die stevig tegen de mijne indruist? Welles nietes?


Armpje drukken?

Ik bedoelde inderdaad 'erop komen'.
Hoe kom je erop? = Hoe verzin (bedenk) je zoiets?
Ik kom er niet op. = Het lukt me niet juiste woord te vinden / bedenken.

Ik begrijp wel dat je dat als verschillend ervaart, maar toch. Dat is zoals zeggen dat de ja in 'Ja.' en de ja in 'Ja?' iets anders betekenen. We geven nu eenmaal andere nuances aan woorden.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Armpje drukken?


Dat lijkt hier meer beentje lichten.



> Hoe kom je erop? = Hoe verzin (bedenk) je zoiets?



Van Dale steunt dat niet, ik ook niet.  Bij de juiste intonatie zou ik die bedoeling wel snappen.


Het is al verwarrend van bij de openingspost. ThomasK schrijft aan 'Hoe kom je erop' een betekenis toe die Van Dale en ik niet steunen, terwijl hij "hoe kom je erbij" niet vond in VD en bijgevolg vreest dat het geen standaardtaal is terwijl het wel degelijk in DVD online staat (altijd de recentste info) als standaard Nederlands en bovendien -natuurlijk- met de betekenis die hij vooropstelt.




> Ik kom er niet op. = Het lukt me niet juiste woord te vinden / bedenken.


 No prob.


----------



## bibibiben

Vreemd genoeg geeft de nieuwste Van Dale wél _hoe kom je erop? _de betekenis van _hoe haal je het in je hoofd? _Zie betekenis 23 van het lemma _komen_. Van Dale stelt _hoe kom je erop_? dus (vrijwel) gelijk aan _hoe kom je erbij?. _Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat niet veel mensen in Nederland het met deze zienswijze eens zullen zijn.

Met de juiste intonatie en context kan _hoe kom je erop?_ weliswaar de negatieve lezing _hoe haal je het in je hoofd?_ krijgen, maar wat googelen levert toch vooral positieve of op z'n minst neutrale interpretaties op:

Briljante ideeën: hoe kom je erop? (Titel van een boek.)
De verhaallijn: hoe kom je erop? Het bedenken van een onderwerp.
Goede ideeën: hoe kom je erop?
Gouden ideeën. Hoe kom je erop?
"Hoe kom je erop!" Een veelgestelde vraag als ik weer iets getekend heb.
Hoe kom je erop... Ik krijg deze vraag best vaak te horen en mijn antwoord is eigenlijk altijd dat ik van de gekste dingen inspiratie krijg.
Et cetera.


----------



## eno2

Oempf
Kan ik alles intrekken wat ik zei over 'hoe kom je erop'
Ik had moeten klikken op de voorbeeldzin
<Komen: hoe kom je erop> onder het lemma "erop".
Wat toegang geeft tot de betekenis ervan als betekenis 23 van komen.

Ik leer bij hoe te zoeken in DVDonline.

Om 't even. Ik ga nooit 'hoe kom je erbij' vervangen door 'hoe kom je erop'.


bibibiben said:


> Briljante ideeën: hoe kom je erop? (Titel van een boek.)
> De verhaallijn: hoe kom je erop? Het bedenken van een onderwerp.
> Goede ideeën: hoe kom je erop?
> Gouden ideeën. Hoe kom je erop?
> "Hoe kom je erop!" Een veelgestelde vraag als ik weer iets getekend heb.
> Hoe kom je erop... Ik krijg deze vraag best vaak te horen en mijn antwoord is eigenlijk altijd dat ik van de gekste dingen inspiratie krijg.
> Et cetera.



Als het over positieve waardering en of verwondering en of bewondering uitdrukken gaat, tellen enkel de 
De  hebben de normale betekenis


> erop komen
> a het zich herinneren
> b op het bedoelde idee komen


 zonder de gevoelsmatige waardering.

Goed speurwerk weeral, overigens.


----------



## ThomasK

In principe klinkt 'erbij' voor mij pejoratief, 'erop' meestal eerder positief...


----------



## eno2

Ja


----------



## Red Arrow

Zoals gewoonlijk kan bibibiben veel beter verwoorden wat ik eigenlijk ook bedoelde


----------

